# Know your market



## eleventhemphire (May 23, 2008)

when getting ready to start advertising and selling your product... scratch that... before you make your design, make sure you know what kind of crown your going after


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

why.... so you have the same sh-t as the rest..

i never really believed in having a niche'...it's like limiting yourself to something....

maybe having a certain piece that you are making...like a custom button up shirt or something

but then again what do i know

b


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

It isn't so much having a niche as it is understanding the people who might be your customers. If you know where they are, what they watch, what they read, where they go in the Internet and who they listen to you'll have a much better chance of selling your product to them. 

Some products might have universal appeal but even then it helps to know where specific segments of your customer base can be found.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Amen to that. 1up^


----------



## la32brn (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely agree with EnMartian. Defining your market is key, knowing who your consumers are is very important.


----------



## iNiches (Apr 22, 2008)

Selling to a niche may be the best way to go most of the time on the Internet if you want to make money, that is why you have specific forums, websites etc catering to different specific niches on the Internet. In addition, most people search only in specific niches online for example people are likely to search specifically for “t-shirt” or “t-shirts” rather than “t-shirt apparel socks tie shoe” etc all together, even though you may run across such searches too. You'll want to conform what you sell and how you sell, to how most people are looking for what they want when they perform searches on the Internet, to increase your likelihood of making the sale.

Selling to a niche does not mean you have to sell to only one niche, you can sell to more than one niche at a time if you want, you'll only need to cater to each niche depending on what the targets in that niche want, for example if you sell pet t-shirts and funny t-shirts, these are two niches, a visitor to your website who is likely to buy a pet t-shirt may not buy a funny t-shirt and vice versa, you'll need to create your offers and messages in such a way that they will appeal to these two different niches needs/wants specifically.

What you want to do is to position yourself in such a way that whatever product/offer and/or message you present to your targets either on your website or any online ad media you use, will give you the kind of result you want in sales, you can only do that if you give your targets what they want exactly, selling to a niche help you to do just that.

I've always gotten better responses from specific niches than the general populace on the internet.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

It really helps if you are a apart of your niche. Say you want to sell to a building contractor. It might help you out a lot if you worked in construction. You would already know what the workers would want to wear. All you would need to do is sale the idea to the contractor.


----------

